# Starting over... Smaller.... 2'X8' Modern locomotive service facility



## KTFlory (Feb 28, 2013)

I lost the benchwork to my last layout in a small flooding/molding incident but the issue was "fixed". I decided to scrap my entire 4'X8" layout that already was fully wired, with all the terrain and track lain. I was just putting in the road and laying grass/ballast on the open areas when it happened. This time I'm looking for something small, and easily mobile so that I can accomplish the work at a brisk pace to keep spirits high after loosing all my previous work. 

I have a few rough ideas, but nothing I am remotely happy with. The layout needs to be 2'X8, and I'd like the following features but they are negotiable since I have habit of trying to fit too much in a small space. Here's what I'd like to have:


*2 mainlines at "rear" of layout (well really ONE then a second that acts as a passing siding, but the turnouts will be off the layout to east and west, so the rearmost line is unconnected)

*1 mainline at front (for return traffic if loop is ever finished)

*Dual side by side sanding and fueling racks (already have these kits)

*2 bay engine facility with no rear doors (for servicing/storing locomotives, already built)

*3 bay facility for servicing rolling stock (rear openings are there for "through" track, built)

*Reversing track for future layout when uppermost tracks are eastbound and lower most are westbound portions of a loop.

*Lastly, I'd prefer to limit it to #6 turnouts, or larger than #4 as my Intermountain ES44 doesn't seem to like them...

Thanks for any help and ideas, this is my terrible first draft, and what I drew inspiration from.

LEGEND: Blue are the buildings, green is westbound, black eastbound, purple is the reversing track, grey are the MSR/gravel roads, and red is the edge of this module.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

KT

That's a great track plan for starters. Some interesting switching
possibilities that you can do right away.

It's what could be called modular. You build this then add the rest
as the time comes. 

Don't forget to think insulated sections in the area that will be
a reverse loop. At this point, I would put insulated joiners on both
of the angle tracks that connect the East to the West mains especially
if you are going ahead with ballasting and the like. Also install
drops on them. Until you actually have a reverse loop these would
simply connect to your buss.

Don


----------



## BillTrzaskus (Dec 10, 2019)

Great idea. Your plan reminds me of "Switchman's Nightmare " from 101 MODEL RAILROAD LAYOUTS by Kalmbach. I built a similar one for my first permanent O gauge layout, only I connected the ends for a simple oval.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

BillTrzaskus said:


> Great idea. Your plan reminds me of "Switchman's Nightmare " from 101 MODEL RAILROAD LAYOUTS by Kalmbach. I built a similar one for my first permanent O gauge layout, only I connected the ends for a simple oval.


Unfortunately, the thread is 8 years old...


----------

